# which brand jetter and why



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Like the title states, which trailer jetter would you recommend or buy


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Spartan because they are cool looking and have a nifty shell that helps with noise.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Cart or trailer?


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Relic said:


> Spartan because they are cool looking and have a nifty shell that helps with noise.


Nice. $40k before heads though.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry guys i tried to do a poll but wouldn't allow me to

Sparton jetter
American Jetter
Mongoose jetter 
Harben jetter
US jetter
O'Brien Jetter
Other


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Like the title states, which trailer jetter would you recommend or buy





SewerRat said:


> Cart or trailer?


Duh!!! (Slaps forehead ) Guess I should read huh ? 

Economy starter unit I'm still happy with JNW, but it will be replaced with a diesel unit when the time comes. I really like the US Jetting 4018, but will look at Harben, Mongoose, and Spartan before making a decision.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

You buying new or used? Whats your budget? I just went through all this a couple weeks ago. I was shopping for about a month. I found a few nice used units. 

Hey, I'll sell ya a nice gently used Harben for $30k :yes:.....Just kidding, I paid $25k for my 2007 Harben with 70 hours on it and a bunch of accessories.


Spartan has a couple used/demo units, but they are discounted like $500 :laughing:

IMO, Spartan are nice, but pretty expensive. My big problem with Spartan is that they nickle and dime you to death with the extras on used stuff, or give you a bunch of free crap to get you to spend just a little more on the new stuff. They use the used crap to get you in the door. Very weird sales tactics over there. Must be all about comission?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What specs are you looking for? Lots of trailer sizes available.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

LoL, the reason for this post it because of SewerRatz reply on AndersonPlumbing post. When SewerRatz mention the mongoose jetter i started to think why would he mention them instead of the others...as for me, i have close to 7 year experience with *US* jetter which i used back in the late 90"s early 2000. 

AndersonPlumbing, The spec to your jetter in my opinion should be more than enough to handle pretty much anything in it's way if your not jetting the village main


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the pump Harben runs. US Jet or Mongoose are good also. Spartan would be the last I'd buy. They don't even know what Jetters are.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Love my Jetters Northwest Eagle 200 with the Warthog.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pipehunter 700 gal 30-35 GPM at 3K
http://pipehunter.com/equipment/700-gallon-trailer-jet
Their trailers suck but they rock. 3/4 and 1/2 hose. I wish they had a jumpjet but what can you do.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> LoL, the reason for this post it because of SewerRatz reply on AndersonPlumbing post. When SewerRatz mention the mongoose jetter i started to think why would he mention them instead of the others...as for me, i have close to 7 year experience with *US* jetter which i used back in the late 90"s early 2000.
> 
> AndersonPlumbing, The spec to your jetter in my opinion should be more than enough to handle pretty much any thing in it's way if your not jetting the village main


 
If I were only targeting residential stuff 4-6" I would buy a Brute cart with the 9gpm @ 4,000 psi pump. I would throw it in a enclosed trailer like mine and load up all your other equipment in with it. I have a 65 gallon tank in the front I run it off of. With that hooked up to the house, I never run low on water. The amount of time spent positioning the head and inspecting results is more than enough for the hose to keep up. 

Its also great for advertising. I get neighbors coming over all the time to see whats going on. You can pick up my jetter setup for $9-10k (brute, 200' remote reel, warthog, 100' 3/4" reel for filling) and a used 6x12 trailer for $1800-2400.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

One thing I'm not sure I like on the Spartan trailers is their engine control. It looks to me like you have limited control of engine rpm since the engine is electronically controlled based on the pressure you select. We use our jetter a lot for wash water, etc, even wash the cow shiot off our boots with it when jetting at dairies. We have a long brass straight stream nozzle we use to break up tough septic tanks if the jet is handy. Not sure I'd want the engines running wide open trying to achieve even 1000 psi for some of those tasks.

Could be I'm wrong about the control though.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I just got a US jetter...been needing one for years. Get it and only used it once..lol


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> I just got a US jetter...been needing one for years. Get it and only used it once..lol


PLEASE dont tell me that!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> I just got a US jetter...been needing one for years. Get it and only used it once..lol


Same thing when I brought a electric stair climber, thinking of all the jobs I could be using it.. almost a year, finally used it 2 weeks ago..


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

its true...every week for a long time i had calls to jet large lines. Now nothing..but it sure looks pretty in the garage.. But that was the same when i bought the k60. I had main line calls and only way to clear them was from the roof. Get the K60...not one roof call since.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> its true...every week for a long time i had calls to jet large lines. Now nothing..but it sure looks pretty in the garage.. But that was the same when i bought the k60. I had main line calls and only way to clear them was from the roof. Get the K60...not one roof call since.


Your best bet is to find a bunch of smaller one-man plumbing shops who you trust who do not have jetting capabilities, and make friends with them. Get them to trust you. I like to think of it like we are allies in the business, not competitors. There is a plumber here who gives me a ton of work, and is always griping (good-naturedly) about how "that's another customer who you took from me for good I'll bet". But when I see any plumbing repairs that need done, or can't get to a sewer or drain call myself, I send it back his way. It works very well.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Your best bet is to find a bunch of smaller one-man plumbing shops who you trust who do not have jetting capabilities, and make friends with them. Get them to trust you. I like to think of it like we are allies in the business, not competitors. There is a plumber here who gives me a ton of work, and is always griping (good-naturedly) about how "that's another customer who you took from me for good I'll bet". But when I see any plumbing repairs that need done, or can't get to a sewer or drain call myself, I send it back his way. It works very well.


 
I do that with two one man shops in my area.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I do that with two one man shops in my area.


 I'll trade ya sewer jobs for boiler jobs anyday..


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If I was buying a new one tomorrow I would buy the Obrien

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/jetters.html
Love the cummins engine and controls they have.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I'll trade ya sewer jobs for boiler jobs anyday..


Boiler jobs are tapering off quite a bit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Boiler jobs are tapering off quite a bit.


But the screwed up replacment by furance companies are there..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Cuda said:


> If I was buying a new one tomorrow I would buy the Obrien
> 
> http://www.allanjcoleman.com/jetters.html
> Love the cummins engine and controls they have.


 
Have you had to chance to play with one???


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is kinda weird, with all the members here no one really talks about the Mongoose jetters or O'Brien Jetters:001_unsure: I'm aware the norm is the others but why aren't the two i just mention favorites??


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> If I were only targeting residential stuff 4-6" I would buy a Brute cart with the 9gpm @ 4,000 psi pump. I would throw it in a enclosed trailer like mine and load up all your other equipment in with it. I have a 65 gallon tank in the front I run it off of. With that hooked up to the house, I never run low on water. The amount of time spent positioning the head and inspecting results is more than enough for the hose to keep up.
> 
> Its also great for advertising. I get neighbors coming over all the time to see whats going on. You can pick up my jetter setup for $9-10k (brute, 200' remote reel, warthog, 100' 3/4" reel for filling) and a used 6x12 trailer for $1800-2400.


 
At the moment my drug of choice is the J-3080 by General Pipe Cleaners. She pumps out 3000 psi/8 gpm


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> This is kinda weird, with all the members here no one really talks about the Mongoose jetters or O'Brien Jetters:001_unsure: I'm aware the norm is the others but why aren't the two i just mention favorites??



They are just not as popular. I have a hard time seeing much of a difference between jetters. Personally if your serious about getting a jetter, I'd get the biggest one you can afford and get it from the company willing to work with you the most. 

Check out this company, there the same as Mongoose. Mongoose makes some good jetters, there expensive though. Mongoose is there Plumber division and Sewer Equipment of America is the municipality division. 

http://www.sewerequipment.com/


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Will said:


> They are just not as popular. I have a hard time seeing much of a difference between jetters. Personally if your serious about getting a jetter, I'd get the biggest one you can afford and get it from the company willing to work with you the most.
> 
> Check out this company, there the same as Mongoose. Mongoose makes some good jetters, there expensive though. Mongoose is there Plumber division and Sewer Equipment of America is the municipality division.
> 
> http://www.sewerequipment.com/


If you want a price list and some insider info on their used equipemnt, let me know. They forwarded an email to me that I dont think they wanted me to see


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> If you want a price list and some insider info on their used equipemnt, let me know. They forwarded an email to me that I dont think they wanted me to see


I'm hoping in the next 3 years or so i'll have a trailer unit..till then i'll stick with my J-3080.

What warranty did they give you for your jetter?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Like the title states, which trailer jetter would you recommend or buy


USJ or Mongoose 4k psi @ 18gpm


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't own a trailer jetter but if I were getting a Spartan they would have to pay me for the advertising. WTF?!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I don't own a trailer jetter but if I were getting a Spartan they would have to pay me for the advertising. WTF?!


 
Most people wrap them.

http://www.spartantool.com/customer-photo-gallery-pages-1086.php


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sewer Equipment Company of America, makes the best truck jetters, and a very good trailer jet. The issue is the gpm is way more than the common lateral lines can handle. So instead of making one of their current jetters with a lower gpm pump, they started a whole new line called Mongoose. The Mongoose jetter performs as well as a US Jetter, Spartan, Harbian, and others in this class for a lot less cash.

O'Brien makes a very decent jetter, but their specs fall more in line of Sewer Equipment Company of America's trailer jets. A local plumber bought an O'Brien jetter and had issues with the electronic controls, if I recall, his jetter was down for many weeks waiting on O'Brien to make things right.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron, how much for the mongoose 184 jetter.. http://www.mongoosejetters.com/184.htm


We need to get David Sierra from El Plomero Latino located in florida to sign up here to answer some questions about his unit. From the looks of it he uses it a lot:yes:

http://www.elplomerolatino.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Ron, how much for the mongoose 184 jetter.. http://www.mongoosejetters.com/184.htm
> 
> We need to get David Sierra from El Plomero Latino located in florida to answer some questions about his unit. From the looks of it he uses it a lot:yes:
> 
> http://www.elplomerolatino.com/


I will let you know after the Pumped show in Indy


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Just saw this on Ebay today. Pretty much exactly the same jetter I just bought. This one has a few more hours. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/harben-sewe...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b918e364


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)




----------

